
Why Most Published Research Findings Are False - xijuan
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7qdg3lswkmq9pzz/Ioannidis%202005%20Plos%20Med.pdf?dl=0
======
lutusp
Not new (2005), but certainly still newsworthy. Too many scientists, too few
first-rate problems to attack, and too many small studies of marginal topics
whose statistical basis is more questionable than the attention they get from
a breakthrough-hungry popular science press.

------
jesuslop
I find the premise depressing, and maintain that this doesn't happen in hard
sciences and engineering except anecdotically, and also know of researchers in
biomed who are irreproachable and would find the gross generalization taken as
far as here simply untrue. It's not that the research activity is perfect, but
serious debate needs to be more sophisticated than 'most restuls are false'.

